# Chris Hutchinson - The Hour - raffle etc etc



## Tynan (6 Aug 2009)

or something like that, I've had it a while, sorry but I'm nearly finished and I can't find the original thread

crap enough?

erm, good read, slow builder but enjoyable

will post out this weekend

usual raffle palaver, doors closed 5pm ish Friday

thanks
Tynan


----------



## Landslide (8 Aug 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## lazyfatgit (8 Aug 2009)

me too please.


----------



## Panter (8 Aug 2009)

Please


----------



## ComedyPilot (9 Aug 2009)

Please (if not too late)


----------



## Tynan (10 Aug 2009)

I've had a very busy weekend

Apologies for the delay, a very manic weekend

I've written the names on the back of a torn up lunch time napkin and swirled it around and the new home for it is that of Panter/Chris

Address init Panter


----------



## Panter (10 Aug 2009)

Thank you very much!

pm sent.


----------



## Tynan (22 Jan 2010)

I'm a bad person, I never ever posted it, I'm certain Panter snagged another soon afterwards so if anyone wants it say and I really will post it tomorrow, I know where it is and the postoffice is 100 yards away and I can afford the stamps


----------



## Panter (22 Jan 2010)

I did get another, cracking read BTW and recommended


----------



## Tynan (22 Jan 2010)

yes, very sorry about that Panter, seeing the book raffles made me feel guilty

plus I've not snagged one since ...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jan 2010)

Er, that would be Michael Hutchinson wouldn't it? 

And yes - you're a _very_ naughty boy!


----------



## Tynan (22 Jan 2010)

erm thanks

I'm frankly rather keen to ship it on and cleanse my karma


----------



## Tynan (23 Jan 2010)

come on you scrotes, can I not even give it away for nothing?


----------



## ColinJ (23 Jan 2010)

Tynan said:


> come on you scrotes, can I not even give it away for nothing?


Yeah, come on guys - it's quite a good read! (My copy is already circulating in the CC virtual library).


----------

